# 200 amp service upgrade



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If there are inspections that are required in your area then you will not get a poco hookup without an inspection.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It all depends on local laws. In many areas of the country, yes, it would need to be inspected. In other parts of the country, particularly rural areas, there might not even be an inspection department.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ruh roh what town, what county ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You may have needed a permit before you started.


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

Massapequa...Nassau county


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

rayelectric721 said:


> Massapequa...Nassau county


You need an inspection agency approved by the Town of Oyster Bay. Electrical Inspectors Inc, Alliance. I believe the new laws for that town have a court ordered stay so you won't have to go to town hall and have them assign an inspector.


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

So since I nor my partner have a license ,I should probably stay out of this one


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

If you're doing this job without a license in Long Island and you happen to be the last electrician there and the house burns down you will be liable. Are you willing to take that chance? :no:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

rayelectric721 said:


> So since I nor my partner have a license ,I should probably stay out of this one


Without a license you can't have a business can you? So now I assume this is your life partner your talking about.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> If you're doing this job without a license in Long Island and you happen to be the last electrician there and the house burns down you will be liable. Are you willing to take that chance? :no:


Only if he or his life partner did something ignorant. I am telling you Mag, this liability stuff is all trunkslammer urban legend. I am guessing most electrical fires are from stupid home owners running cheap cords with high amp loads, like space heater. I doubt there has been to many electricians convicted or sued for something because they were the last person there. Or for something some hack did.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> . I am guessing most electrical fires are from stupid home owners running cheap cords with high amp loads, like space heater. .


Ha! One of our fire contractors got a call out to an office building I wired twelve years ago.

Yes, I wired it, all by myself - because I was "The Nations" electrician (at that time). It was a 3000 foot addition to the Housing Authority building and I had plenty (PLENTY) of time to do it, plus a pretty much unlimited budget for materials. I did not scrimp, did a good job, and it's stood the test of time for twelve years.

So I hear our contractor is down there on a fire and i calls and asks and they say it's "electrical". That bugs me a bit so I say "Extension cord?" and my buddy on the other end says "Yeah, run through the suspended ceiling to a heater".

Case closed - off the hook.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Only if he or his life partner did something ignorant. I am telling you Mag, this liability stuff is all trunkslammer urban legend. I am guessing most electrical fires are from stupid home owners running cheap cords with high amp loads, like space heater. I doubt there has been to many electricians convicted or sued for something because they were the last person there. Or for something some hack did.


My greater point is that some houses just aren't worth working in "if" there's a lot bootleg wiring going on. I always ask myself, what happened to the last EC?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> My greater point is that some houses just aren't worth working in "if" there's a lot bootleg wiring going on. I always ask myself, what happened to the last EC?


i do a lot of rewiring old houses and all old wire is pulled out
my customers always call me back if they want changes made
no unhappy ones at all!


----------



## Caustic CC (Jan 31, 2013)

Being able to study and take / pass a written test does not necessarily make you a good, competent Electrician.
In all my years in the field I have seen a good amount of crap work done by licensed Contractors.
Granted, I also worked with some of the best Electricians I have ever seen who were both licensed and unlicensed.
It comes down to how much pride you take in your work. I know a lot of Electricians who work on their own under someone else's license and it is perfectly legal as long as the licensed party approves the work and obviously trusts the person who's work he is signing off on.
Being licensed is a good thing, don't get me wrong. But it gets abused.
And, you have to play the game and pay off the piper, too.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

what the hell are you doing electrical work without being licensed?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

joebeadg said:


> what the hell are you doing electrical work without being licensed?


Probably make more money that way.


----------

